# Need some help



## Nick0223 (Jul 10, 2015)

So I'm visitor from Texas. Not used to salt water fishing at all. I figured the best way to learn would be get out there and talk which I did today and was really helpful to learn how to catch mackerel ( which i didn't but now once I get the right floats and rigs tomorrow I have the knowledge ) but for the most part I'm used to bottom fishing but the crabs kept stealing my bait it almost seemed pointless. Sense I didn't bring a cast I'm stuck with buy live bait ( suggestions on places ?) I have 3 poles I brought with me all large poles from 8-10ft and with Abu ambassadors on them. I need help if I want to continue to bottom fish how and where so the crabs won't steal it and I could possible get a bite at least! Maybe some reds ? What type of bait to use would be helpful as well. And what size weight is normal I usually use 2-4 ounces and size 6-7 for hooks for cats back home but I bought or could buy some others if these won't work. If bottom fishing isn't the way to go what are some easy but effective ways of using live bait and targeting different fish. Also should I leave the drag down low and adjust it as needed when I hook up ? I'm used to keeping the drag high so it's all new to me. Would love to hook up into some decent side fish. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nick0223 (Jul 10, 2015)

Also I fished on a dock today across from a pier before the toll by the bridge to Galveston beach and have heard Navarre what are some others ?


----------

